# Question About Protein



## srd1 (May 4, 2014)

Are there any issues with pre making shakes and storing in the fridge? I got some cool containers at wally world today gallon jugs with on off valves for pouring thought it would be cool to mix up a couple gallons and just use as needed.


----------



## MattG (May 4, 2014)

I always pre mix mine and leave in the fridge bro, actually after they sit for a day or two i think theyre much better. Any leftover crunchy particles break down and the consistency is much smoother. I make mine with milk, so i just make a 2-3 day supply and refill when its gone. Now, ive used a couple different gainers before like optimum nutritions serious mass, and that shit turned into fucking pudding.lol. but that and one other kind were the only ones to do that. Just make a small batch and if you like it in a couple days go ahead and make more. So much easier having shakes ready than pullin the tub out every damn time you want one...


----------



## dorian777 (May 4, 2014)

The ones that have casein in them will turn to pudding if you don't add enough liquid.


----------



## srd1 (May 4, 2014)

Thanks bros I figured it would be alright just wanted to get some input I appreciate it.


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 4, 2014)

Probably when water is used is better as milk can turn but depends how much per time you are making .. Buy a stick blender..big enough cup for the blade  to hit bottom of cup and make fresh ..easy cleanup of the stick under the faucet...


----------



## chicken_hawk (May 4, 2014)

I think protein shakes are fine but believe amino acids will degrade quickly once mixed.

Hawk


----------



## AtomAnt (May 4, 2014)

Water won't degrade protein by itself but if left for several days and you get bacteria, then the protein can degrade. There shouldn't be any issues if you let it go for a few days. Personally, I'd say 3 days max


----------



## srd1 (May 5, 2014)

AtomAnt said:


> Water won't degrade protein by itself but if left for several days and you get bacteria, then the protein can degrade. There shouldn't be any issues if you let it go for a few days. Personally, I'd say 3 days max



3 days worth is about what I was thinking. I think it will make it easier to be more consistant with my shakes if i pre make them


----------

